# Furfright 2008 (5th biggest furry convention!)



## da-fox (Jun 25, 2008)

First of all, sorry for my bad english, im a french canadian.
Hum.... its weird....very weird. Furfright is the 5th biggest anthropomorphic convention in the WORLD... and nobody talk about it!
For who dont know, FurFright is a Halloween-themed anthropomorphic convention in Waterbury, Connecticut that was founded in 2003. In 2007 FurFright hosted a total of 717 attendees (around 98 fursuiters), making it the 5th most attended anthropomorphic/furry convention in the world.
The 2008 edition is: 17 to 19 October 2008, in Waterbury, CT, at the Connecticut Grand Hotel & Conference Center.
Apparently, Furfright is one of the funniest convention!!! I think the coolest thing is that you can worn a costume... on your costume (fursuit).... heheh
Well.. its my first convention ever, and I think its a good choice to choose Furfright!
I'll be there with 7 other of my french furiends!
And you... Are you up to this horrible weekend of fear?


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 29, 2008)

Ill be there!!!! 
Hopefully (despite the crazy shit in my life right now) I will be suited as well<333
See you there!!


----------



## da-fox (Jun 29, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> Ill be there!!!!
> Hopefully (despite the crazy shit in my life right now) I will be suited as well<333
> See you there!!



Oh cool... What kind of fursuit you'll worn!?


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jun 29, 2008)

Can't wait for it. ^_^


----------



## BunnyEarBoy (Jun 30, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Oh cool... What kind of fursuit you'll worn!?



Wolf body and head with rabbit ears and fluffy coon-tail!!!<333 <{^_^}>


----------



## da-fox (Jun 30, 2008)

BunnyEarBoy said:


> Wolf body and head with rabbit ears and fluffy coon-tail!!!<333 <{^_^}>



Oh cool.... thats will be awsome! :O Hope to meet ya there!


----------



## da-fox (Jun 30, 2008)

Kiffa_kitmouse said:


> Can't wait for it. ^_^



hehe... I cant wait too... it will be awsome.. my first con...  Gnah.... *do a face like Homer Simpsons*


----------



## superfurydog (Jun 30, 2008)

So cool you are ! Just Do it !


----------



## TamaraRose (Jun 30, 2008)

i would love to go not only because of the helloween Theme  but  because  my father  works around there at the fox woods  casino and that would mean he could drive up and see me... as i live in Oklahoma it one hell of a ways to go tho


----------



## wuffypawz (Jul 3, 2008)

I wanna go, I just have no room to stay in


----------



## Koronis (Jul 3, 2008)

Greetings,

Sounds like I'll be attending this year if all goes as planned. I'm looking for more convention fun after AC. =P


----------



## Gel (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been going to FF for the past 2 years and it's an awesome con, especially if it's your first =D


----------



## da-fox (Jul 6, 2008)

wuffypawz said:


> I wanna go, I just have no room to stay in


Well... a single room is not so expensive... I cant invite you with us because our 2 rooms are full... But ask to a lot of people, im sure someone can share his room with him!



Gel said:


> I've been going to FF for the past 2 years and it's an awesome con, especially if it's your first =D



Yay! Good to hear!.....well... to read! ^^


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 6, 2008)

*heh* FurFright is my local convention... been on Staff since 2004. I'm glad you decided to make it your first con experience. I hope to see you there.

Oh! Don't miss FurFright's Friday Night Furpocalypse. It'll be fun for fursuiters and non-fursuiters alike.   (Why, yes, I _do_ run the Friday Night Furpocalypse. Can't blame me for plugging my own event.)


----------



## da-fox (Jul 6, 2008)

PunkTiger said:


> *heh* FurFright is my local convention... been on Staff since 2004. I'm glad you decided to make it your first con experience. I hope to see you there.
> 
> Oh! Don't miss FurFright's Friday Night Furpocalypse. It'll be fun for fursuiters and non-fursuiters alike.   (Why, yes, I _do_ run the Friday Night Furpocalypse. Can't blame me for plugging my own event.)



Ohh.... I'll be there for sure... hehe... and I'll be there before 7:30pm because im a Frankensponsor ^^ hehe Hope to see ya there! *hugz* =^.^=


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Jul 6, 2008)

PunkTiger said:


> Oh! Don't miss FurFright's Friday Night Furpocalypse. It'll be fun for fursuiters and non-fursuiters alike.   (Why, yes, I _do_ run the Friday Night Furpocalypse. Can't blame me for plugging my own event.)



I can vouch for the awesomeness of this event. ^_^


----------



## Lucid (Jul 6, 2008)

Wish I had known about this con a couple years ago when I would have actually been in CT when it was happening...


----------



## blade (Jul 6, 2008)

Going to be trying for it, however, it all depends on how the budget is this year.


----------



## ExTo (Jul 6, 2008)

Aww man if I could go along with you guys Da-Fox, I'd totally go meet up with PunkTiger - and then we could talk Van der Graaf Generator, and the level of awesome would go through da' roof.


----------



## da-fox (Jul 6, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Aww man if I could go along with you guys Da-Fox, I'd totally go meet up with PunkTiger - and then we could talk Van der Graaf Generator, and the level of awesome would go through da' roof.



*French*: Ouin... bah a vrai dire, le probleme est juss le transport, car on peut tjrs ben en mettre un peu plus dans la chambre hehe... ya dÃ©ja qqun d'autre qui vient, mais il vient avec ses propres moyens, alors on lui prete la chambre alors sa fait moin cher a payer pour tt le monde. Tk... peut etre tu finira par trouver le moyen de vnir te faire du fun ak nous! ^^


----------



## PunkTiger (Jul 8, 2008)

ExTo said:


> Aww man if I could go along with you guys Da-Fox, I'd totally go meet up with PunkTiger - and then we could talk Van der Graaf Generator, and the level of awesome would go through da' roof.



If you find you're able to make FurFright, let me know. I'll bring along some VdGG CDs to round out your collection.


----------



## da-fox (Jul 9, 2008)

hey!!! 100 days before Furfright 2008!!!!!!!!! yay!!


----------



## Backdraftwolf (Jul 10, 2008)

I might go this year, it's questionable due to due to school, but if I get to go it will be my first con.


----------



## redrumwolf (Jul 19, 2008)

W00t im going to go there too with Kitsune n_n
My first bigger con and i'm looking foreward to it!
Unfortunatly, not suited! (mine will be made AFTER furfright and Kits in august 09 i think!)


----------



## Undying Song (Jul 19, 2008)

Gah, I REALLY wanted to go to this one. ;_; Unfortunately, it is a bit too far away for me. : ( (*is in Florida*)


----------



## da-fox (Jul 19, 2008)

redrumwolf said:


> W00t im going to go there too with Kitsune n_n
> My first bigger con and i'm looking foreward to it!
> Unfortunatly, not suited! (mine will be made AFTER furfright and Kits in august 09 i think!)



Hehehe.. well.. the most important thing is not to have a fursuit.... but to have a lot of fun!! =^.^=


----------



## da-fox (Jul 19, 2008)

Only 90 days left until FurFright 2008!

Yay!!!!!


----------



## redrumwolf (Jul 20, 2008)

Well of course i'm there for having fun!
But id rather be suited! :3 oh well ;3
ill have a blast nontheless im sure!


----------



## wuffypawz (Jul 21, 2008)

looks like I got a room


----------



## da-fox (Jul 21, 2008)

wuffypawz said:


> looks like I got a room



Cool! Welcome in the Furfright club! 0_o hehehe


----------



## wuffypawz (Jul 25, 2008)

yus.


----------



## Zpyder (Aug 8, 2008)

I'd like to attend this con but unfortunately both my friend louiefurrywolfy and I work at an outdoor haunted house attraction in the same state as the con at the same time. So, it will be hard for us to come down unless weather permits us to do so.


----------



## King Gourd (Aug 10, 2008)

Totally attending, I'm only like 45 minutes from the hotel.  The only problems I am having is finding a room.  Do you think the hotel staff will care if someone is sleeping in a car? HAha


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Aug 10, 2008)

By the way, in case anyone hasn't heard yet, it's been announced that the hotel's new water park, currently under construction, is ahead of schedule and they're now saying that it WILL be open in time for FurFright!!!


----------



## shine (Aug 12, 2008)

if you guys don't come this year me and Beetlejuice will come lookin' for ya!  115 pound cracked out white girl rage.  and semiphenomal cosmic dead guy POWAR.

for reals.


----------



## da-fox (Aug 15, 2008)

shine said:


> if you guys don't come this year me and Beetlejuice will come lookin' for ya!  115 pound cracked out white girl rage.  and semiphenomal cosmic dead guy POWAR.
> 
> for reals.



hehehhehhehehe.... oki, I'll be there for sure! :S


----------



## shine (Aug 23, 2008)

excellent   the hotel has sold out guys, hope you got your rooms


----------



## Vodkahorse (Aug 23, 2008)

i wish i culd go  but i cant  maybe another year!!


----------



## da-fox (Sep 3, 2008)

Wow...I cant believe that the hotel for Furfright is full!....or almost! Its only the second year at this new hotel... and maybe they will need to reserve another hotel for the convention XD
Well.. actually I think they have reserved some rooms in the other Holiday Inn in Waterbury.. Hum... I wonder how many people will be there this year!!!
Last year there was 717 people!


----------



## King Gourd (Sep 6, 2008)

Holy shit the place is already full!! Crap,....yup I knew I would wind up sleeping in the car.


----------



## Autumnal (Sep 6, 2008)

I'm in NYC, but I still don't think I can go. >:


----------



## Toxxy (Sep 6, 2008)

I would go in a heart beat, if I didn't already have a gaming convention _and _homecoming in October.


----------



## da-fox (Sep 10, 2008)

Toxxy said:


> I would go in a heart beat, if I didn't already have a gaming convention _and _homecoming in October.



NOOOOO!!! FURRIES COME BEFORE GAMING!!! hehehe


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Sep 12, 2008)

da-fox said:


> NOOOOO!!! FURRIES COME BEFORE GAMING!!! hehehe



LOL... I'd have to say I agree, but that's just me (I'm not much of a gamer). Plus, there'll be gaming _at_ FurFright. Pretty sure there won't be much furry-related stuff at the gaming con.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm hoping to be part of the security crew this year at FurFright. I'm just waiting on an email from Renegade (Dorsai Irregulars) to see if he needs me.

I'd absolutely love to go, though. Hell, I might break out my punk-rocker werewolk costume, hehe.


----------



## da-fox (Oct 1, 2008)

Furfright is in 2 weeks!!!!! Woot! 
Im so excited! My 1st furry convention =^.^=


----------



## Aden (Oct 1, 2008)

I may actually be going to this, guys. o..o


----------



## da-fox (Oct 2, 2008)

Aden said:


> I may actually be going to this, guys. o..o



Cool! See ya there then! =^.^=


----------



## Sy_Berian (Oct 8, 2008)

I am going to have to make Furfright my goal for Next Year, My moving date is the same weekend. Also I have had a bad knee injury and a Husky walking with a cane and a bad limp wouldn't make for a good time. That aside I will be there next year come hell or high water. I hope everyone has an excellent time, and enjoys the company presented. Also please remember to thank the hosts, without them and their time none of this would be possible. 

Take care, and Fare well


----------



## King Gourd (Oct 10, 2008)

A WEEK AWAY MO' FUGAS!  Whos coming with me, I said whos coming with me!!? XD

See all you crazy bastards there. =3


----------



## blade (Oct 11, 2008)

Definitely looking forwards to it...so yay ^_^


----------



## da-fox (Oct 12, 2008)

Hey people!!! 5 days!!!!!!!


----------



## da-fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow...Furfright was AWSOME!!!! Even if my fursuit head was stolen :S
Well.. we were 873 people there! AWSOME! more than 140 fursuiters 
Thanks to everyone who helped me about the incident of my head :S


----------



## Aden (Oct 24, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Wow...Furfright was AWSOME!!!! Even if my fursuit head was stolen :S
> Well.. we were 873 people there! AWSOME! more than 140 fursuiters
> Thanks to everyone who helped me about the incident of my head :S



Oh shit, that was you? Did FF ever end up buying you a new head?

\Donated 5.


----------



## da-fox (Oct 24, 2008)

Aden said:


> Oh shit, that was you? Did FF ever end up buying you a new head?
> 
> \Donated 5.



Well.... actually im in contact with ScribbleFox.. who did OneFurAll costumes... I'll see what will happen... and thanks for the 5$


----------



## Kiffa_kitmouse (Oct 24, 2008)

da-fox said:


> Wow...Furfright was AWSOME!!!! Even if my fursuit head was stolen :S
> Well.. we were 873 people there! AWSOME! more than 140 fursuiters
> Thanks to everyone who helped me about the incident of my head :S



I'm really glad to hear that you had a good time despite everything. The whole stolen head incident made me feel horrible, but I was glad to learn that the person responsible for it was not a con-goer. It's great that so much money was raised to help replace it, but it didn't surprise me... the people who run FF are great, and look after their own.

Hope to see you there again next year!


----------

